# List of Schools with Screenwriting Programs



## RamJoe (Jun 10, 2011)

Let's create a comprehensive list of schools that offer M.F.A.s in screenwriting. These are the schools I know of so far.

UCLA
USC
Loyola Marymount
Chapman
AFI
NYU
Columbia
Florida State
Miami
Texas
Northwestern 
DePaul
Ohio
Boston U
The New School
Emerson


----------



## RamJoe (Jun 16, 2011)

Is this it?


----------



## RamJoe (Jun 27, 2011)

Is anybody else interested in helping out the prospective screenwriting students?


----------



## JamesJohn (Jul 5, 2011)

Anyone interested in filmmaking, screenwriting and story structure should see the videos at http://www.youtube.com/clickokdotcodotuk

You don't need to go to school - maybe for building a network....but not the actual writing.


----------



## RobbieBlock (Jul 5, 2011)

Ramjoe, 

Looks like it to me, if you need any help with some specific information let me know, but I only appied to NYU, Columbia, UCLA, USC and AFI so I can only provide information in regards to those schools.  Good luck on your apps, and let me know if I can help.


----------



## RamJoe (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks RobbieBlock. I still have a few years left at my undergrad school, but I just wanted to start looking ahead to graduate school. The more research I do though, the more I'm starting to think I should put grad school. It looks like most places don't accept students straight out of undergrad.


----------



## RamJoe (Jul 6, 2011)

I mean put grad school on hold haha


----------



## NYFA (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi, 

We have an MFA program for screenwriting at New York Film Academy as well. 

http://www.nyfa.edu/masters/screenwriting/


----------



## brittak (Aug 7, 2011)

University of Texas at Austin has a really solid Screenwriting MFA program.


----------

